
How Hackers Hijacked a Bank’s Entire Online Operation - woliveirajr
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/hackers-hijacked-banks-entire-online-operation/
======
woliveirajr
Now it's on Schneier. I liked this comment (there):

> Amazing this doesn't happen more often... > Isn't there enough Mafias in the
> world having a big enough budget to buy one of the "zero days" accumulated
> by the "secret" services and making some spare cash, few billions of it...

Specially considering that you just need one insider (in the case, at
registro.br) that would change the DNS. fly away 30 minutes after the
charging, go live in a non-cooperative country, profit.

